# is my plant finishing ??



## EYEDOC (Jun 24, 2007)

I planted this one early at late Jan. (i am at 35N) It receivd about 5 hours of direct and 8-9 hours of indirect light, Although the days started to shrink yesterday it vegged and then flowered about 7 weeeks ago. Some buds were ready (opaque trichs) before 3 weeks and since then i selectively harvest the ready ones. Now there are still some immature ones. I would appreciate if you look at the pics and tell me what do you think


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 24, 2007)

hard to tell with all those fan leaves, like a jungle in there. id say its not done only cause it looks like a lack of bud growth. let it grow.. what strain?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 24, 2007)

I would like go for a another month or 2 ! To me it looks still to young !
But it Sure looks Good though Keep it up!!

Have A Green Bud Day!


----------



## EYEDOC (Jun 24, 2007)

i don't really know the strain. i just used a seed from a friend. Do you think it should be a problem if I keep harvesting any bud that' seems ready? Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow that plant has got some serious leaves on it!!!!!  I would let it bud some more.  Those buds looked like they were really small and imature.


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 27, 2007)

i would let them go for another month or so,it would be ok to harvest some buds to sample,but youre already this far!why waste all the time and effort on a small harvest,possibly immature,when you could have an awesome harvest of mature budz!!!!also you might want to remove some of the fan leaves if lower parts of the plants arent getting enough light etc.GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 27, 2007)

daytripper_1967 said:
			
		

> i would let them go for another month or so,it would be ok to harvest some buds to sample,but youre already this far!why waste all the time and effort on a small harvest,possibly immature,when you could have an awesome harvest of mature budz!!!!also you might want to remove some of the fan leaves if lower parts of the plants arent getting enough light etc.GOOD LUCK!


 
I been told to keep those fan leaves..


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 28, 2007)

what i meant was a very small removal of unnecessary leaves to allow more light to get to the rest of the plant,it will still have plenty left for growth etc.but it will allow the entire plant to grow even more!!!!!


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like you started it so early is thought the short days of spring were fall so it budded then the days got longer and it reverted to veg. Leave it till fall it might make some freaky buds or it might do nothing good luck. Slim


----------



## fugly (Jun 30, 2007)

i would have to agree with longtimegrower and saying its reverting back to the veg. stage.


----------



## EYEDOC (Jun 30, 2007)

it's been like 10 days since these photos and many leaves turn to yellow and the lower parts start to dry. do you think it is dying?


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 1, 2007)

it looks like it can`t get enough light to the under leaves but the best guess is so many leaves take a lot of water it might need more water. Slim


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 1, 2007)

its lookin pretty damn good as it is.. but get rid of some of those sucker leaves!!!  dont be afraid to just twist off those long leggy leaves... lets the canopy gather direct sunlight better, and those interior leaves will prolly quit yellowing.. fan leaves do nothin but waste your plants energy and nutes... pick em, and dont be hesitant to pick a shitload off.. yer canopy will love you


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 1, 2007)

i would say its not getting enough water or needs some fertilization,some nutrients.Did you remove any leaves?OR have you fed it lately and it caused this problem????Maybe it has gone back to veg stage,how many hours of light does it get a day???Have you increased lighting decreased or stayed the same???IM with 420 on this one get rid of those sucker leaves!!!!Need more info!!!!!


----------



## Hick (Jul 1, 2007)

hmmmmmmmm...removing leaves never a _good_ idea..IMHO. Those leaves are solar panels for the plants energy source. "Photosymthesis"..here's a link..http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabee/BIOBK/BioBookPS.html 

your plant is doing just what lomgtimegrower said it was, It has tried to reveg or has revegged and is now attempting to flower again. How long has it been in that pot?..I'm betting it's rootbound too.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 1, 2007)

no doubt? dang.. i dunno if its my climate or what (florida) but i do that every year, did it today in fact, and pulled off 150 or more leaves between four plants.. ive never had a problem one.. might just be lucky  i find that the canopy gets more light, and makes for alot better buds in the long run.. but i think it works better for me cuz i have tons of trees in my yard, its hard to get a full days sun on my plants, so removing the leaves gives the lower half of my greenies more of an advantage of gettin that precious sun.. plus, the fan leaves make good cannabutter


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 1, 2007)

ive removed leaves for years and never had a problem,i didnt rob it,i just got rid of the sucker leaves when need be...


----------



## Hick (Jul 1, 2007)

..the "Leaves" are what utilize the sun, not the stalk or the pistills/calyx. Those plant parts aren't designed to perfrom photosynthesis. It's simple botany 101 folks. 
I'm not pullin' any legs..nor chains. Just stateing botanical facts.
  I was mentored by an old hippie chick, back in 1980 that said to "Prune prune prune!!" I've since learned that it wasn't ..beneficial..at all. .


----------



## EYEDOC (Jul 2, 2007)

This plant has been started at Jan and it has been in that pot for the last  4 months. Cause the last month i selectively harvested many ready buds i didn't fertilized since 2 months now. I water regularly. Now the daytime is 14h and 29 min (it's getting smaller. it'll be 12h at late september). The plant receives about 5 hours of direct sunlight.   . Yesterday i removed many fan leaves especially those ones that started turn yellow. I'll post some new pics when i find the time! Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## EYEDOC (Jul 2, 2007)

These are the latest pics 10 days after the previous ones and after some fan leave removal. 
I would also like to ask you about the soil i;m using. It's potting substrate and it's composition is black peat, white peat, lime, NPK fertilizer and trace-elements. it;s ph is 5.0 -6.5 and it's retention of water 400g/100 g dry matter. Since i don't really know much about this stuff i would appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd definately say it's root bound in that pot. How often do you water it in that pot? The plant is so big and the pot is so little that you may need to water it more. Do you keep it moist?  Umm that's a sativa dominant it looks ...must have been hard to grow indoors. Your plant, not sure cause i can't tell size, but it looks huge? and i don't see the buds, unless they're covered up in the thickness of your leaves lol. 

~Burn One~ 
Dewayne


----------



## Hick (Jul 3, 2007)

Idoc...your soil sounds sufficient. Though below 6.0 ph is not "ideal" for soil, the lime should keep it buffered within an acceptable range. 
IMHO..."I" would try to get it into a new/larger pot with some fresh soil in order to get some new growth and _possibly_ some late season buds.


----------



## EYEDOC (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks for the info. i will put it into a larger pot and see what happens.. I try to find some perlite in my local stores but they don;t have it. Do you know what else could I use for the same purpose?


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 3, 2007)

have you tried looking for a pre mixed soil,in a bag?That contains perlite?everybody says not to use miracle grow but they make a pre mix called moisture control mixture that is organic,and has aquacoir fibers that store and release water when the plants need it.in my belief your plants would grow twice as big and take the guess out of the watering problem..but im with Dewayne and HICK on this one get those babies into some bigger pots!if your plant is revegging id give it more light and try to get another harvest around fall....


----------

